# Blaze on todays walk



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is some pictures of Blaze enjoying a walk today  Its hard to think he will be soon 7 years old.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG! Blaze is adorable DK, just my kinda dog VERY stealable!!!(but can't blow up the pictures for some reason)

BUT! you are so so so silly! I have your address remember



off to plan my kidnap plan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DT said:


> OMG! Blaze is adorable DK, just my kinda dog VERY stealable!!!(but can't blow up the pictures for some reason)
> 
> BUT! you are so so so silly! I have your address remember
> 
> off to plan my kidnap plan


Haha awww poor Blazey would miss his dad too much, but he would be happy with you I know as he thinks any women will give him treats. lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

You should be able to make the pics bigger


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DT said:


> OMG! Blaze is adorable DK, just my kinda dog VERY stealable!!!(but can't blow up the pictures for some reason)
> 
> BUT! you are so so so silly! I have your address remember
> 
> off to plan my kidnap plan


Back off DT , I've had my eye on Blaze for months now, I've even made a Blaze sized stealing bag for the next time we meet, I plan to distract DKDREAM with a selection of trained dancing ferrets, then nab the dog........ Hmmmm maybe putting my secret plans on this thread wasn't the best idea though


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Blaze really does look like he is enjoying himself, and he looks in such good condition for a 7yr old.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Roger Downes said:


> Blaze really does look like he is enjoying himself, and he looks in such good condition for a 7yr old.


He was waiting for the gravy bone, bless him, thanks


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Blaze looks fantastic now I remember you asked me about his weight a while back and he looks to have lost the little bit of extra weight he was carrying. Remember now he is considered a veteran if he shows any sign of loosing an condition to up his food a little and with whippets it does tend to sneak up on you enexpectedly. Both my Owen and Bandit seemed fine then suddenly looked a bit ribby but Owen has his problems and Bandit left us 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Blaze looks fantastic now I remember you asked me about his weight a while back and he looks to have lost the little bit of extra weight he was carrying. Remember now he is considered a veteran if he shows any sign of loosing an condition to up his food a little and with whippets it does tend to sneak up on you enexpectedly. Both my Owen and Bandit seemed fine then suddenly looked a bit ribby but Owen has his problems and Bandit left us 2 weeks ago.


Thanks Frayja, I will keep a close eye on it, should I start giving oil for his joints? Im so sorry about Bandit.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Thanks Frayja, I will keep a close eye on it, should I start giving oil for his joints? Im so sorry about Bandit.


It wouldn't do him any harm to start having something my iggies have glucosimin they have had it since they were tiny just every now and then especially Micca as she has a bad leg anyway.

Bandit was suffering from old age he lost his best friend Tegan 18 months ago and we didn't think he would get over that but he did he would have been 12 in february so was a decent age.His old wobbly legs gave way he'd had a stroke earlier this year so we knew his days were numbered.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Freyja said:


> It wouldn't do him any harm to start having something my iggies have glucosimin they have had it since they were tiny just every now and then especially Micca as she has a bad leg anyway.
> 
> Bandit was suffering from old age he lost his best friend Tegan 18 months ago and we didn't think he would get over that but he did he would have been 12 in february so was a decent age.His old wobbly legs gave way he'd had a stroke earlier this year so we knew his days were numbered.


that's so sad  i am sorry, he does love Malt and cod liver extract that he gets as a rare treat. The one thing I have noticed is he has big long wicks on his nails, do a lot of whippets have that? as I have cut them often but it makes no difference.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> that's so sad  i am sorry, he does love Malt and cod liver extract that he gets as a rare treat. The one thing I have noticed is he has big long wicks on his nails, do a lot of whippets have that? as I have cut them often but it makes no difference.


Some do I find my bitches nails are worse than the dogs it seems to be a never ending job with my lot keeping them all short. To keep them short you need to have kept them short right from the start. Keep trimming them back every week and the quick should start to get smaller.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Some do I find my bitches nails are worse than the dogs it seems to be a never ending job with my lot keeping them all short. To keep them short you need to have kept them short right from the start. Keep trimming them back every week and the quick should start to get smaller.


Ive tried doing this, but I am a wuss and wont cut too close to the red.


----------

